# Lost blue goose this morning



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

I was fishing the river north of Bismarck this morning when I found a few flights of local honkers coming back from their morning feed to the river. After the 5th or 6th flock, I didn't pay any attention until I heard a squeaky one. There he is, right in the middle of a honker family, an adult blue. Nice bright eaglehead, about half the size of the rest of his "family." I've seen them in the Devils Lake region over the summer before, but never this far South and West. Only 5 more weeks until we leave for Sask to chase ******, but this got the heart pumpin, especially when the entire flock came cutting wind over the trees to bomb in with the rest of the geese. I guess I'll have to carry one blue goose decoy to hunt those geese Sept 1


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow that is great. :lol: We call those wannabe canadas, wangsters.


----------



## walleyesandwings (Sep 12, 2005)

That is funny. I saw him too. In fact...I was just going to make a post about seeing the blue. But on Saturday afternoon. He was with some canadas. He got up and flew when I drove by him on the jet ski. He looked pretty healthy.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I have seen many times in late fall a few stagling snows in with the honkers that refuse to go south, even when the water is froze. But this is the first time I have ever hurd of a snow being with them at this time of year...your lucky to have seen it. :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

What rules apply in the Early Goose season towards snows? I'm assuming it is closed to snows but wouldn't that be a great opening day.


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

Unfortunately it is closed until the regular season opens. About 3 summers ago there were a pair of adult snows that stayed in a bay in East Devils Lake the entire summer. I saw them on multiple occasions at casting distances. But as I said earlier, never one down this far this time of year.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

They is also an adult blue and a adult ross that have been living on the moorhead ponds all summer. Both look healthy and can fly just fine. Kinda weird how they ended up in moorhead i guess?


----------

